# Annoying Whine....



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Dear all,

My RV seems to have developed one of those annoying whines. I say annoying as I can't tell if it is new or has always been there.... I've just noticed it. It's coming from the engine and is only quiet and is almost inaudible when off idle. It almost sounds like the viscous coupling in the fan is dragging so the fan is moving too fast..... or an alternator bearing...... or the water pump. Bugger. I need to change the alternator belt as it as been slipping (I suppose it could even be the belt getting old and whining) so I can have a feel of the alternator and water pump bearings then. Aside from that I guess I'll have to let it develop unless anyone has any good ideas of well known issues......

Cheers all.

By the way - had the first night away in the RV on Sat night. Top stuff - aside from the ill 3 year old who wanted to cry all night. Grrrrrr! Also, the blown air heating is very noisy when running (sounds like a nuclear reactor in the kitchen!), is that normal??????

Hope to see you all soon at one of the meets. Our first major trip will be from home (Inverness) to Snetterton (Norwich) for a race meeting on the weekend of 22 Apr. 600 miles in a 34' (measured it the other day!) RV with a 19' trailer - should be fun. Better get some long vehicle plates for my 53' distant rear end! Does my bum look big in this.....?

Paul


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Can't help with your whine (James, the techy, is asleep in bed) can ask the question for you tomorrow.........the blown air heating can be a bit on the noisy side, especially at night when all is quiet, although I'm oblivious to it now...................we should be doing Snetterton this year (amongst others) with the HSCC and our 914 but sadly too s*dding busy!


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
I have no idea how hard it is to get at the front of your engine, but if you can get at it, look for all the moving bits then run the engine using a long screwdriver like a stethoscope to locate the source of noise, place metal end as close to bearings as possible and stick your ear on the end of the handle, you will be amazed at the noises!!!(there is a proper tool for the job). Screwdriver must be pressed firmly onto bearing housing.
Good luck Nigel


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Paul,
A common fault with Fords is the top idler pulley, easy to locate as in the centre and top part of the engine, its a self adjuster idler pulley with belt running around it. I've changed loads over the years. These usually rattle.
If you suspect belts then spray them with a belt conditioner/dressing but in my mind belts squeal rather than whine.
A whine is usually associated with a bearing having worn due to becoming dry of grease etc have a close listen round the steering / water pump & alternator areas. If careful you can usually spray the rear of the pulley area with wd40 or similar to momentarily eliminate that item - be careful not to spray the belt. 
Regards
James


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Exhaust manifold was gone on one I drove in USA and whined/whistled each time I accelerated.

Sorry if this is way off and stupid reply but bothered me


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had always put the annoying whine down to the Missus, when a loo stop was over due. :lol: .With reference to using a screwdrive as a stephoscope. A length of dowelling rod works even better.


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for that chaps. I'll have a good root around when I get a minute. I think I need to replace the alternator belt anyway as once squealing it's probably stuffed. Especially as the vehicle had a belt in a cupboard when I got it, so presumably it has been on the way for a while. I have no idea of the age of the new belt, so I'll get one from the very helpful guys at Stateside just to make sure!  

James, thanks for the info on the idler. Interestingly, I've already tightened the belt (it was a bit loose when I got it) but did so in the time honoured way of adjusting the alternator. I didn't see an idler. Perhaps that is the problem if it needs adjusting etc. Doh! I'll also check it for rough bearings.

Cheers all.

Paul


----------

